# Browning headstamp



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

A friend gave me one round of loaded 7 mag with a Browning head stamp.
I've never seen one before so thought I'd ask on here if anyone can tell me about it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Browning had a line of ammo quite a few years ago from what I remember but I am not sure who manufactured them for them. I bought some back in the mid 70's for my 30-06 and still have a couple of boxes of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have some 243 brass with the Browning head stamp. They havent been around for a long time.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Collector's items now. Love me some old Browning stuff.


----------

